# neons?



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any1 know a good website or place to get a custom neon sign made for my trunk??????


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 3 2005, 12:43 PM~4328188
> *any1 know a good website or place to get a custom neon sign made for my trunk??????
> *



you can do it yourself...

Mike jones WHO
mike jones WHO

lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

LMAO

pulp fiction is one of my all time favorites


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

A LIL BIT OF ACRYLIC MIRROR, MDF,COLD CATHODE LED LIGHTS AND VINYL IS WHAT U NEED- USE UR MIND AND PUT IT TOGETHER- MOST SHOPS CHARGE 500 FOR A TRUNK LIT UP WITH LEDS- IF U TRY REAL NEONS U GET CHARGED PER LETTER-SHIT GETS EXPENSIVE AND ALSO THEY BREAK WHEN YOUR BANG IS KNOCKING OFF YOUR SIDE PANELS AND LEAVING PAINT CHIPS ON THE ROAD- SORRY FOR OFFENDING U BRAHMA, I HAVEN'T BOUGHT THAT CAPS LOCK ACTUATOR YET........


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.oznium.com


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 3 2005, 02:51 PM~4328606
> *SORRY FOR OFFENDING U BRAHMA, I HAVEN'T BOUGHT THAT CAPS LOCK ACTUATOR YET........
> *


Maybe you should ask for Santa to bring you one for Christmas...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

several ways to do it... just depends on how you wanna do it and how deep your pockets are


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 4 2005, 11:26 AM~4333462
> *several ways to do it... just depends on how you wanna do it and how deep your pockets are
> *



Just take glass blowing classes ... :cheesy: In all seriousness, I know how to blow glass, I just dont have a torch rig to bend the shit. All you need is a vacuum pump, a valve tree, your argon and nitrogen gas feeds and a bit of heat to make neon. And of course the patience of a saint.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

yeh, i was doing the bending glass thing at one time, you have to have good timing man...

i just hated when i would be on the last leg of a project, and get anxious...

too much heat, and over bending will make you snap after working on and off on ONE project for about 2 hrs

thats when i had wasted so many tubes they were just like, "yeh, i think your done for the day"... i would either have the torch on a point for too long or over bend and try to bend it back (which doesnt work, atleast it didnt work for me)


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

http://www.jantecneon.com/ here

or....
you could use "hot wirez" by street blow, its a bendable neon tubeing
http://www.accessconnect.com/Neon_wires_by_steet_glow.htm


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 12 2005, 08:55 PM~4391540
> *
> you could use "hot wirez" by street blow, its a bendable neon tubeing
> http://www.accessconnect.com/Neon_wires_by_steet_glow.htm
> *


thats prolly your best bet


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 12 2005, 09:45 PM~4392227
> *thats prolly your best bet
> *


if you want a ricey tacky install


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2005, 10:48 PM~4392244
> *if you want a ricey tacky install
> *


go to hell and tell dad i say wassup


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 12 2005, 10:07 PM~4392333
> *go to hell and tell dad i say wassup
> *


eat a dick and follow in his footsteps... :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2005, 11:17 PM~4392421
> *eat a dick and follow in his footsteps...  :uh:
> *


omg lmao

that was good


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 3 2005, 11:51 AM~4328606
> *A LIL BIT OF ACRYLIC MIRROR, MDF,COLD CATHODE LED LIGHTS AND VINYL IS WHAT U NEED- USE UR MIND AND PUT IT TOGETHER- MOST SHOPS CHARGE 500 FOR A TRUNK LIT UP WITH LEDS- IF U TRY REAL NEONS U GET CHARGED PER LETTER-SHIT GETS EXPENSIVE AND ALSO THEY BREAK WHEN YOUR BANG IS KNOCKING OFF YOUR SIDE PANELS AND LEAVING PAINT CHIPS ON THE ROAD- SORRY FOR OFFENDING U BRAHMA, I HAVEN'T BOUGHT THAT CAPS LOCK ACTUATOR YET........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I did one using christmas ropelight. all you do is make a panel that fits snug on your trunklid and wrap it with fabric. Then draw out your letters, and drill holes at the ends of your letters. You can feed the lights through the holes behind the panel, so your letters dont connect from the outside. I used zip ties to hold the leters to the panel. you could also use that neon accent ropelight they sell at autozone. I dont know how bright it is though.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 14 2005, 10:23 PM~4407440
> *I did one using christmas ropelight. all you do is make a panel that fits snug on your trunklid and wrap it with fabric. Then draw out your letters, and drill holes at the ends of your letters. You can feed the lights through the holes behind the panel, so your letters dont connect from the outside. I used zip ties to hold the leters to the panel. you could also use that neon accent ropelight they sell at autozone. I dont know how bright it is though.
> *


Auto zone and wall mart parts should never be used for automotive installs...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 14 2005, 09:46 PM~4407628
> *Auto zone and wall mart parts should never be used for automotive installs...
> *


dash kits, wire harness, and walmart carries low and mid level pioneer hu's I believe they carry the 7700mp


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 14 2005, 09:06 PM~4407778
> *dash kits, wire harness, and walmart carries low and mid level pioneer hu's I believe they carry the 7700mp
> *



true, plus they carry half ass decent starter install kits, bass blockers, low pass filter chokes, hell even fatmat these days.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 14 2005, 11:06 PM~4407778
> *dash kits, wire harness, and walmart carries low and mid level pioneer hu's I believe they carry the 7700mp
> *



Well if thats were you shop enjoy.. I will hold to my opinion that everything they sell should not be used in car's since it is all crap


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

so where do you do all of your automotive shopping??


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 15 2005, 09:32 AM~4410170
> *Well if thats were you shop enjoy.. I will hold to my opinion that everything they sell should not be used in car's since it is all crap
> *



A mindfull installer would be worried about saving their customer as much money as possible and still turn a profit, while continuing to be well installed no matter where he or she buys the equipment at. Even if they're doing the install for themself.  So goodwill could be selling head units, if its the best price so be it.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 15 2005, 01:51 PM~4410876
> *A mindfull installer would be worried about saving their customer as much money as possible and still turn a profit, while continuing to be well installed no matter where he or she buys the equipment at.  Even if they're doing the install for themself.   So goodwill could be selling head units, if its the best price so be it.
> *



A mindful installer would never sell or install equipment that he is not confident in...

I know people that run very succesful buisnesses because they only sell what they would, have or currently use...

Your customer will understand spending a few extra dollars getting a superior product then saving 3 bucks and having to buy a second time because you let him buy cheap....

When I did pay for equipment I learned very quickly that if you buy cheap you buy twice, and since then I have never cared about buying a better product because in the end it's cheaper only doing it once.

And wallmart or autozone do not sell quality products that any "mindfull" installer or buisness owner should ever sell.... Only companys worried about turning a huge profit sell low end items since they know they get them cheap mark them up and run them out the door....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 15 2005, 01:05 PM~4410648
> *so where do you do all of your automotive shopping??
> *


I do my automotive shopping direct with the manufacturers.... Before then it was through House Of Sound in phx az and I still go through them when I need something that I can't get ...... The only thing that walmart or autozone sells that will be used in my car is the motor oil, battery's for the alarm and a bucket and soft glove to use when I was the car....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 15 2005, 10:32 AM~4410170
> *Well if thats were you shop enjoy.. I will hold to my opinion that everything they sell should not be used in car's since it is all crap
> *


***** I have amps that are worth more than everything in your install. I dont have to shop anywhere since I get competitor pricing on any and everything I want...


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

who are you to say if autozone parts are reliable??


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 15 2005, 07:19 PM~4413285
> ****** I have amps that are worth more than everything in your install. I dont have to shop anywhere since I get competitor pricing on any and everything I want...
> *



I'm glad you get competition pricing... I get sponsored pricing of free on everything I want......But thats not the point

Did you get it from autozone or walmart? If not shut the fuck up since that's what I was refering to... But if you have amps from autozone or walmard chances are there not worth the 100$ you spent


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 15 2005, 07:19 PM~4413294
> *who are you to say if autozone parts are reliable??
> *


Who am I to say there reliable? 

I'm someone that has used reliable quality equipment and your not going to find quality equipment at autozone....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 15 2005, 07:47 PM~4414018
> *I'm glad you get competition pricing... I get sponsored pricing of free on everything I want......But thats not the point
> 
> Did you get it from autozone or walmart? If not shut the fuck up since that's what I was refering to... But if you have amps from autozone or walmard chances are there not worth the 100$ you spent
> *


you really think you are the only person that has a sponsorship or has been sponsored? :roflmao: its sad if you truly are sponsored but thats the best you could do as far as audio goes. You may get shit for "free" but its not your property and you are the sponsors bitch just to get a few bunk ass subs and deacent amps. Have fun with that oh so great hookup and Ill take my big boy toys elsewhere :uh:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 15 2005, 09:33 PM~4414305
> *you really think you are the only person that has a sponsorship or has been sponsored? :roflmao: its sad if you truly are sponsored but thats the best you could do as far as audio goes.  You may get shit for "free" but its not your property and you are the sponsors bitch just to get a few bunk ass subs and deacent amps.  Have fun with that oh so great hookup and Ill take my big boy toys elsewhere :uh:
> *


Your so simple you cant even figure out that what we pay has nothing to do with it.... I know I'm not the only one with a sponsor,but you missed the point of why I mentioned it

Your the one who brought up your great prices in referance to autozone and walmart equipment, fucking moron.....Is any of your stereo from walmart or autozone? 

I think you are the one wanting to know you have a hook up, so they think your cool when the simple fact is a phone call and a buisness license could get you the same price

Next of all I could get any line of equipment I want, but again its not the point.

I have allot of friends that make the product in my car and I will gladly represent the equipment they produce for a number of reason's...

First it is great quality equipment.

Second, they have always had an amazing reputation.

third the people who make it take great pride in what they have made and it shows in every speaker, amp and piece of equipment they sell.

So I'm there bitch huh? If thats what you want to think of me, that's fine by me....I have one show a year that I have to attend and that's SEMA so if you call having to attend sema being someone's bitch then I am gladly a bitch.... By the way do you get invited to the most prestigous trade show in the country, posibly the world? How about the second one, you know CES? Something tells me your punk ass does not get invited to shit... And the funny part is every year I have more offers then cars for a SEMA spot

Your still a rookie who no one is going to pick up, great you get cost on equipment big fucking deal.... Allot of what I have heard you talk is bullshit, so get to stepping....If you ever make it to a real show, you know one that requires more then just a stereo, I'll see you there


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you have no idea at all n00b....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 15 2005, 10:04 PM~4414530
> *you have no idea at all n00b....
> *


I might be a newbie to the site but that still does not explain why you brought up your great deals on walmart and autozone equipment.... Do you have an employee discount there and your whole system is from one of those places?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 15 2005, 09:10 PM~4414571
> *I might be a newbie to the site but that still does not explain why you brought up your great deals on walmart and autozone equipment.... Do you have an employee discount there and your whole system is from one of those places?
> *



last time I checked Resonant Engineering, Digital Designs, Treo, Linear Power, or Crossfire were sold at walmart :uh:  


scosche's wiring harnesses and dash kits are nice and pioneer makes great hu's :uh: :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 15 2005, 07:10 PM~4414571
> *I might be a newbie to the site but that still does not explain why you brought up your great deals on walmart and autozone equipment.... Do you have an employee discount there and your whole system is from one of those places?
> *


The fact is that wal-mart carrys it... :uh:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 15 2005, 10:23 PM~4414685
> *last time I checked Resonant Engineering, Digital Designs, Treo, Linear Power, or Crossfire were sold at walmart  :uh:
> scosche's wiring harnesses and dash kits are nice and pioneer makes great hu's  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Must be the high end stuff if walmart carry's it...

Wiring harness and install kit aside..because those are the same regaurdless


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 15 2005, 10:32 PM~4414764
> *The fact is that wal-mart carrys it... :uh:
> *



So you can go to walmart and buy the equipment he is running?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Gumby has Pit confused with someone else, I know that much...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 16 2005, 12:04 AM~4415842
> *Gumby has Pit confused with someone else, I know that much...
> *


I believe that is the case mang...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 16 2005, 01:06 AM~4415859
> *I believe that is the case mang...
> *


He has no idea what you are stocked with over there...  

While I'm here, I really don't think that car is SEMA or CES material, unless he just drives it to the airport or something...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that car would get smoked at Nopi :roflmao:

and you are right, he isnt ready nor does he fathom the level of shit that I have at my disposal


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 16 2005, 01:11 AM~4415899
> *that car would get smoked at Nopi :roflmao:
> 
> and you are right, he isnt ready nor does he fathom the level of shit that I have at my disposal
> *


Whats funny is you think you know me and what i have at my disposal.... my car is purpose built I could have easily built a competition stereo to compete with any.... but I prefer a well rounded vehicle...

Nopi is a ricer show so yeah I would get whooped there...no love for my style at a racer show... Allot of nice cars but trust me I would be overlooked due to the hydraulics at that show 

For those who dont believe its sema quality... thankfully your opinion does not matter, since it has been in the south hall the last 2 years... numerous magazines...some of them 12 volt magazines(performance auto and sound july 04), tv programs such as rides and sema las vegas 2004 and I am sure it will be on more shows this year....

But let me guess what you do gets you national even world wide exposure right? I didnt think so.... Way to rep your product or your work... you might be a big name in a small circuit but your a nobody in the rest of the industry... So you keep thinking your the big fish, but once you leave that small pond of yours your going to realize that high horse you've been riding is'nt so high....

You came at me first small fry...

I'd love to see your ride....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

So by the way since your such a big name in the audio industry were was your car at CES? I know they love having cometition vehicles in there booth ......


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 15 2005, 08:53 PM~4414969
> *So you can go to walmart and buy the equipment he is running?
> *


I think SOMEONE's got a fear of wally world :ugh: like as if when they were a kid and their mom wouldnt buy clothes from anywhere but there, and now has a complex about the place. Deep seeded fears like that usually stend from child hood trama of some sort.



You mentioned you had "friends in the industry" ... well hold them dearly, because with your attitude on this fourm, you wont get any here.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 16 2005, 12:28 AM~4416598
> *I think SOMEONE's got a fear of wally world :ugh:  like as if when they were a kid and their mom wouldnt buy clothes from anywhere but there, and now has a complex about the place.  Deep seeded fears like that usually stend from child hood trama of some sort.
> You mentioned you had "friends in the industry" ... well hold them dearly, because with your attitude on this fourm, you wont get any here.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 16 2005, 03:28 AM~4416598
> *I think SOMEONE's got a fear of wally world :ugh:  like as if when they were a kid and their mom wouldnt buy clothes from anywhere but there, and now has a complex about the place.  Deep seeded fears like that usually stend from child hood trama of some sort.
> You mentioned you had "friends in the industry" ... well hold them dearly, because with your attitude on this fourm, you wont get any here.
> *



Actually I did not come accross with the attitude, so dont pull that... Next I am definetly not interested in establish friends in the industry that can get me hooked up on walmart equipment... Buying your stereo equipment from walmart would be like going to mc donalds expecting a quality meal.... Sure you can get it there but its just not going to be a great quality...

If you guys seriously believe your getting quality equipment at walmart you've bumped your head


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 16 2005, 09:52 AM~4418216
> *Actually I did not come accross with the attitude, so dont pull that... Next I am definetly not interested in establish friends in the industry that can get me hooked up on walmart equipment... Buying your stereo equipment from walmart would be like going to mc donalds expecting a quality meal.... Sure you can get it there but its just not going to be a great quality...
> 
> If you guys seriously believe your getting quality equipment at walmart you've bumped your head
> *


I don't really know who this is being aimed to, I like the setup... :dunno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 16 2005, 01:11 PM~4418356
> *I don't really know who this is being aimed to, I like the setup... :dunno:
> *


You got a little bit of shit on your nose, may wanna go wash that off...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 16 2005, 01:17 PM~4418413
> *You got a little bit of shit on your nose, may wanna go wash that off...
> *


For someone just starting a mini truckin site you should really ask around about me before you end up with some serious issue's bro.... You need to stop being a dick for no reason.....

Unless your being a dick because you think walmart equipment is quality... I'll give it to you, you have a nice galaxie....but I'm hoping you dont fill it with autozone and walmart equipment


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 16 2005, 10:17 AM~4418413
> *You got a little bit of shit on your nose, may wanna go wash that off...
> *


 :angry: stfu, I like the install


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 16 2005, 02:40 PM~4418939
> *For someone just starting a mini truckin site you should really ask around about me before you end up with some serious issue's bro.... You need to stop being a dick for no reason.....
> 
> Unless your being a dick because you think walmart equipment is quality... I'll give it to you, you have a nice galaxie....but I'm hoping you dont fill it with autozone and walmart equipment
> *


I love being a dick for no reason, that doesn't make me have "issues" as you say... :cheesy: 

It's funny to watch someone like you that stays on the defensive on every post, it makes me laugh and I really like to laugh... :roflmao: 

I don't like or dislike you, I just post when I feel like posting and post whatever I want...

This forum provides me with entertainment, I don't take it seriously at all...

The other forums I own, admin and post on, I take alot more serious...

You just need to realize that you aren't the only one that is posting here that knows something about mobile audio and installation...

Furthermore, I know all the posters here way better than you do, so some of my comments may seem off color to you, but the people that I aim my comments towards normally know the real deal behind what I say...

All that said, I won't say much to you from now on, since you don't seem to be able to take a joke very well...

And do me a favor, find the post where I mentioned anything about Wal-Mart or Autozone...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 16 2005, 03:29 PM~4419263
> *I love being a dick for no reason, that doesn't make me have "issues" as you say...  :cheesy:
> 
> It's funny to watch someone like you that stays on the defensive on every post, it makes me laugh and I really like to laugh... :roflmao:
> ...


Actually being a dick does bring an issue to you if your participate in any big name mini truckin show's....

Actually your probably right it wont bring any issues to you since no one there knows you... But I do hope I see you at one since I am hitting shows on the east side of the country this year...

And your right you do know the others better so you can joke with them.. But when pitbullx and duechebag dan have been all over me for calling walmart equipment junk and then you jump in with another comment of course I am going to be on the defense....

I have never claimed to be the only one who knows about audio/video installation, find the post were I said that.... 

I said walmart equipment is junk....Do you disagree?

Just curious does chris know you use his truck for advertisement on your site?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 16 2005, 12:29 PM~4419263
> *I love being a dick for no reason, that doesn't make me have "issues" as you say...  :cheesy:
> 
> It's funny to watch someone like you that stays on the defensive on every post, it makes me laugh and I really like to laugh... :roflmao:
> ...


So do I, but when I do, I get shit for it... :uh:

By a certain someone :0 :uh:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gumby+Dec 14 2005, 07:46 PM~4407628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a few of the brands that Autozone carries.....


K&N
Holley
Edelbrock
Accel
MSD
Optima
Comp Cams
Clevite
B&M
Dynomax
Flowmaster
AC Delco
Motorcraft
Thats just a few of the brands they carry, And many more parts... Look through their catalogs when you are in there sometime, wait I assume you would never go in there since all there stuff is not quality stuff.

Autozone also owns ALLDATA.

I went to your website also, Artofnoise.com or whatever it was and looked at your car on there. Under performance spec's for your car it states that you have a K&N, Dynomax exhaust and Optima batteries......



> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 15 2005, 03:45 PM~4412962
> *
> And wallmart or autozone do not sell quality products that any "mindfull" installer or buisness owner should ever sell....   *



So it looks to me like your not a "Mindfull" installer


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> Just a few of the brands that Autozone carries.....
> K&N
> Holley
> Edelbrock
> ...


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gumby+Dec 16 2005, 01:46 PM~4419769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There it is, your first post in this topic, it was directed at Walmart and Autozone, re-read it......

The topic was about lights, not stereo's and Ohioswanga popped in saying how you could use rope light instead.


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

I didnt come in this thread to argue, but I feel that it is a pretty broad statement to say that Autozone and Walmart both do not sell quality stuff.

If both places sold only junk then they wouldnt be in business, that or the general public does not care that they are buying junk.

All auto parts stores carry alot of junk stuff. I have worked in teh autoparts industry for years and have worked at some parts stores, the reason they sell junk is because thats what the people want.

Whenever you give somebody a quote on a part, they always ask if you have anything cheaper, people are cheap, therefore the stores carry the cheap stuff because they know it will sell. Thats all about making money.

If people would buy the better stuff it would last alot longer, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Dec 16 2005, 05:02 PM~4419854
> *I didnt come in this thread to argue, but I feel that it is a pretty broad statement to say that Autozone and Walmart both do not sell quality stuff.
> 
> If both places sold only junk then they wouldnt be in business, that or the general public does not care that they are buying junk.
> ...



You said it best...

They sell lower price stuff because thats what the people who shop there want.... thats why they stay in buisness... they would never stay in buisness with out those people who like buying a lower priced product compared to saving for a superior part that in the end will cost them less since it will last longer and wont have to be replaced


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

get in the zone!!

:uh:


----------

